# D3D_Create: CreateDevice() Failed



## shiviathon (Mar 7, 2010)

i keep getting this error when ever i try to start heroes of newerth...i have no idea what to do


----------



## shiviathon (Mar 7, 2010)

error*


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi shiviathon and welcome to TSF,

Could you please post your system specs.
CPU
RAM
GPU
HDD

These are the current specs required to play HON.
*Minimum:*
Processor - 2.2GHz Pentium 4 / AMD 2400+ or faster
RAM - 1GB of RAM
Video Card - GeForce 5 and ATI 9800 w/ 128 MB VRAM
Windows XP, Win2k or Windows Vista
Network Connection Required

*Recommended:*
Processor - 2.0GHz Core 2 Duo / AMD 3500+ or faster
RAM - 1.5GB or higher
Video Card - 256MB Geforce 7800+ or Radeon X1900+
Network Connection Required (Broadband)


----------

